# Jaggies/low quality picture on video games with 32" LG 32LD550 LCD HDTV



## Alaru (Apr 13, 2009)

I've tried switching modes(from game, to cinema, to vivid, to sport and back to game), lowering the sharpness, lowering and raising everything in the settings, changing HDMI cables, sitting further away, switching from 16:9 to 4:3 to Just Scan to Set By Program back to 16:9, messing with the settings on my PS3... Nothing is working.

It's not just jaggies. The text/logos look messed up too. I'm not really sure how to describe it, so I've taken pictures of it(and the jaggies/low quality too)

The pictures are pretty big, so I'll just post a link to them. You might need to zoom in to actually see what I'm talking about. ImageShack Album - 5 images

This is the TV Newegg.com - LG 32" 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV 32LD550

What should I do?


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

to be honest, those pics look fine, i have a ps3 & 360 hooked up to a 32" and FF XIII looks the same as your pics, consoles dont really apply AA (anti-aliasing) to remove the jaggies because it would cause a big performance hit, if you game on console your gonna have to get used to jaggies.

p.s make sure the ps3 is set to display 1080p (1920 x 1080) , and not set to auto.
1080p is the native resolution of your tv.


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

take a look at this screenshot taken from google images; notice all the jaggies around the "lighting" character, especially round the hair. this is very similar to the jaggies in your pics, this is just how the game looks!

console games = jaggies.


----------



## heart_sniper27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Some people are fine with this issue and some are not, personally I had to replace this LG 32LD550 LCD HDTV becasue of a similar experience with this tv , i couldn't stand it.



Alaru said:


> I've tried switching modes(from game, to cinema, to vivid, to sport and back to game), lowering the sharpness, lowering and raising everything in the settings, changing HDMI cables, sitting further away, switching from 16:9 to 4:3 to Just Scan to Set By Program back to 16:9, messing with the settings on my PS3... Nothing is working.
> 
> It's not just jaggies. The text/logos look messed up too. I'm not really sure how to describe it, so I've taken pictures of it(and the jaggies/low quality too)
> 
> ...


----------

